# 7 000 Lis48s



## albertovidal

CONGRATULATIONS, LIS, FOR YOUR FIRST 7 000 posts!!!!!!!

and thank you for being so clear and didactic with your answers.


Cheers!!!!!!!

Alberto


----------



## Lis48

Wow! That shows how many years I´ve been on this forum! Thanks for noticing the milestone.    Lis


----------



## albertovidal

You actually deserve this and much more!

Cheers brindis


----------



## Canela Mad

Congrats, Lis. Reading you is always a pleasure.

Cheers,

CM


----------



## blasita

*¡Congrats, Lis!
*
May we enjoy your presence for many years to come!

Thank you always for your help.


----------



## Lis48

Nice! Thanks everyone. 
xxx


----------



## maidinbedlam

Hi Lis,
I always enjoy yours posts and learn from them. Congratulations for the 7000 and hope there are many more still to come!


----------



## Lis48

I didn´t even know this part of the forum existed before. Thanks maid. I enjoy yours too.
Alberto...I feel guilty every time I post on one of your threads...one of these days you´re going to recognise my avatar as being a pic I took in ... ahem ... las Malvinas ... sorry!


----------



## albertovidal

Lis... keep on posting on my threads as much as you can. Otherwise, how would I learn English?
By the way...nice pic!. We also have penguins all over the shouth east of the country. So, if you need some more, just ask it.
Cheers


----------

